# dallas area lumber????



## grubb (Oct 17, 2010)

Is anyone from the dallas area? I am new to woodworking and I am curious where you guys get your lumber. I look online at rockler but they dont seem to offer pieces large enough for furniture online. Also, can someone explain the board ft thing to me? For instance, how many board feet would I need to make a rocking chair?


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey grubb…. welcome to LJ's

I haven't been working on any projects of late but wish I could.

I live just north of Dallas. I'll keep my eyes peeled and if I see a good local supplier I'll send ya a PM.

Paul


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Grubb, when I see posts like this I often suggest looking at Craigslist.com for hardwood deals in the materials section. Deals do not appear every day but, with patience, some good buys can be found.

As far as board feet measurements go, one way is to take the length, width and thickness of the board in inches and multiply them all together. Then divide by 144. This gives the number of board feet.

With respect to your question you would need to determine a materials list before deciding how many board feet you are going to need for your rocking chair.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

Two good lumber yards in DFW are Sweeney Hardwoods and Brazos Forest Products in Arlington. They carry most common hardwoods for furniture and cabinetry along with plywood and trim such as crown, base, and chair rail. The prices are reasonable, too. Closer to wholesale than the retail of Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## gerrymorrell (Jan 14, 2009)

Grubb, if your are building a sculpted rocker about 35 bf of 8/4 (2" inch thick) would be needed.

Gerry


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

Hardwood Lumber Company on Goodnight lane.
Talk to Tom
www.hlcdallas.com


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

There is Wood World in Richardson. They seem to me to be a little bit proud of their wood, but it is what it is.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you buy 8/4 wood you will have to have a way to resaw it for the thinner parts of the chair, so that is a good
excuse to buy an old Oliver bandsaw, or maybe a smaller one, seriously though, you have to have a rough plan
and/or layout in you mind then on paper first. Then you can look over your tools and find out what you can
handle in the way of cutting and shaping. Roy Underhill does manage to do a lot with just hand tools, but he
does have a few years experience. Go to www.pbs.org/woodwright'sshop and you can see what I mean. Not
knowing what you have in the way of tools it is difficult to tell you exactly what wood to buy, but rsmith, ralmand, and Cozmo35 have given you some good leads. If you can catch them on a slow day they might have
some time to help you decide. Good luck on your project.

As ever, Gus the 71 yr young laborer, trying to become a carpenters apprentice.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Woods of Mission Timber LTD. 4203 FM 455 west, Sangar TX. Great cedar and other woods just north of Dallas area.


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

You've got some good choices there, grubb. I've been to Wood World of Texas in Richardson, and they have a great selection, as well as Brazos in Grand Prairie.
I'm over on the good side of the Metroplex-Fort Worth-and I like to use Plywood Co. of Ft. Worth. Good selection. Good prices.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll second the vote for Hardwood Lumber Co. for price and service. They are not what they used to be, but you can normally find what you want. They have less than half the inventory they did 10 years ago. I have to agree with Cozmo about Wood World. They are 20 minutes away from me, but way overpriced if you need a bunch of lumber for a project. If you only need a board or two, then it doesn't sting as much. What I like about Wood World is that they are clean and organized with the bd. ft. written on each piece. They are stacked vertically so it's easy to pick through to find the best grain patterns.


----------

